# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Σοβαρό πρόβλημα γραμμής

## aitos

παιδια καλημερα απο τη παρασκευη δεν εχω ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο ( voip) kai meta apo tρια !!!??? ρουτερ που δοκιμασα το ιδιο χαλι αποτελεσμα ,,,,,,συνεχεις διακοπες ,συγχρονισμος 0,8 mb ...αυτο κι αν ειναι  :Smile:  και γενικα χαμηλοι συχρονισμοι με συνεχεις διακοπες !!  εχει κανεις παρομοιο θεμα η ειμαι ο μοναδικος?? 100 αρα γραμη γηροκομειο.

μου δωσνε ρεζερβα στο κινητο και εχω ινερνετ στο πισι αλλα δεν εχει ο αδελφος μου που απεχει δυο δωματια ......και εκλεισαν ραντεβου δευτερα 9 -13 για τεχνικο αλλα δυστηχως δεν ηρθε κανεις και εκλεισαν νεο ραντεβου για αυριο πεμπτη ....αν δεν ερθει παλι ο τεχνικος τους μπορω να φυγω με δικη τους ευθηνη και να μην πληρωσω το πεναλτυ ??

ευχαριστω !!


den προλαβα να γραψω το μηνυμα και κοιτα τι εγινε !!! εχει ξαναγινει δυστηχως και μετα περνει την κατηφορα μεχρι να σβησει για να δουμε

----------


## aitos

t

    elika  ηρθε ο τεχνικος και εκανε τελεια δουλεια  και ξαναπιασα τα 110 μη τη ματιασω

----------


## ak45

Τι έφταιξε τελικά;

----------


## aitos

> Τι έφταιξε τελικά;


eιχε προβλημα η καρτελα στο καφαο ....κρατησε δυο τρειςμερες 110 τωρα παλι αρχισε αλλο βιολι συντονιζει στα μισα καιτο ξαναδωσα προβλημα ,τουλαχιστοβ δεν αποσυνδεεται

----------

